# gun cabinet design, need some help!



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Fairly new to woodworking drew up some rough sketches of a gun cabinent id like to make. I have the dimsions id like to make and the general look just need some help on how to put it together. In my sketch i need 3 boards going acroos the bottom for the base inside the doors another for the base where the guns will go and a top that a plan on putting some recessed halogen or led lights in. Im using solid cherry for everything so how would i in stall the shelf with taking wood movement into conideration. Could i screw block under the shelf cut the shelf a little shy on all sides and hide it with some quarter round just attached to the sides of the cabinent and not the shelf? My other question is how should i go about attatching the face sides and back to have some strenth. Im only using 5/8 stock. The face and door frame are going to be put together with motise and tennons. Hope im making sense.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

The easiest way I could suggest is to start from some plans. Something like this. Then just tweek it to your liking!

We have something in common, I'm in the process of making one also!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use solid Cherry. I would use 3/4" Cherry plywood, and solid wood for the face frame if desired. The horizontal pieces would be all the same length and be set into dadoes/rabbets. This one is done in Walnut.
.



















 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Consider that wood doesn't really move much in the long axis, so you really don't need to be to concerned with the solid wood the side to side direction. As for across the grain though you could glue only the center of the shelf in the dado.

I guess we'll all be comparing notes on the gun cabinet. I'll be starting one out of spalted magnolia in feb.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Lineman88 (Dec 30, 2011)

The area between the top and bottom section is a perfect place for a hidden compartment. I'd make that area about 4" and fashion a drop down tray which you would access from within the bottom section. Perfect for handguns, ammo or just valuables - just a thought.


----------

